# Found some wheels... think they'll fit?



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Alrighty guys, I found a set of CCW wheels for a great price. They are off of a C5 Corvette, but they are pretty big.. 17X10 in the front, 17X11 in the back. Will they fit?


----------



## wakarr (Oct 12, 2004)

I just spent the weekend under the fenders of my GTO and don't plan on putting anything wider than the stock 8" wide rims unless you really know what you are doing. 

The wheel to strut spacing is very tight up front and the fender clearance is not very roomy either.

At the rear you might be able to add some width on the inside but the fender is a real limiting factor on the outside.

Those Vette rims will make some Camaro or Firebird owner very happy but they are only trouble on a gto.

As of right now the GTO is very limited as far as wide wheel upgrades go.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree with wakarr their going to be too wide stay with 8's.


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

Ain't no way. Not even a torch will help you on this one.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree  :rofl: :cheers


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Bolt pattern is different anyway...that stops it right there.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

yep, the bolt pattern is different.. by just a hair. They would actually work if I re-torqued the wheels ever so often... But it's not worth the risk... SO I bought another set of stock GTO wheels.

Now the question moves to tires... I found some 275/40/17 race tires on the corvette forum... will the width of the tire look ridiculous?


----------



## BobthePhotoGuy (Jan 21, 2005)

275's can fit on the stock rear, but it kind of depends on the brand. If I remember correctly the Nitti 555 fit OK. 

You'll never get them on the front though.

Bob


----------

